

Getting rid of stale transactional email - charlieok
http://www.devthought.com/2013/02/02/getting-rid-of-stale-transactional-email/

======
aaronpk
I love the idea. Not so sure about the exact implementation details, but I
think this is on the right track!

I wonder who would have to make the first move for this to become widely
implemented. Facebook? Gmail? If Gmail and Google Plus teamed up they could
jumpstart it.

------
DenisM
As a rule service providers are looking to maximize the number of times they
get in your face with a plausible excuse, not to minimize it. Gmail would like
this idea, but Facebook would not. Hence, I don't see it getting adopted.

------
meaty
You can do this with Microsoft Exchange already, but not standard SMTP etc.

------
charlieok
I like the idea. Also, I have the same problem with iOS notifications. If I've
already read the update within the app, the notification should be cleared
across all my devices where I have that app installed.

